# Google- Smart pill wired for precise drug delivery - San Francisco Chronicle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Smart pill wired for precise drug deliverySan Francisco Chronicle, USA - <nobr>8 Feb 2009</nobr>"You could put a drug to treat colon cancer or *irritable bowel syndrome* at a select location in the GI tract with great fidelity," he said. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

